# How do you compile kernel modules for drivers you forgot?

## Zach_the_Lizard

Hi there,

This is the first time I've used Gentoo, but not my first time using Linux. I've used Fedora, Ubuntu, and openSuSE before, and thought I'd try out Gentoo. I've compiled everything just fine, I have the nvidia drivers installed, gnome compiled, and all is well for now. However, I forgot to include two drivers in my kernel configuration: bcm43xx and snd-hda-intel. How do I compile these as modules so I don't have to reconfigure and recompile my kernel and everything that depends on it?

----------

## electronvolt

Hi

If you use menuconfig to enable those kernel options as modules you can then just do

```

make modules && make modules_install

```

you then should be able to modprobe them

HTH

----------

## gerard27

And don't forget to copy the bzImage to /boot!

Gerard.

----------

## magic919

 *Gerard van Vuuren wrote:*   

> And don't forget to copy the bzImage to /boot!
> 
> Gerard.

 

Nah.  No point if all you've done is build more modules.

----------

## Zach_the_Lizard

Thanks for the help, guys.

----------

## eccerr0r

Careful, for the most part if you just needed to type 'm' for modules in your menuconfig, you can do the trick to just recompile modules.  However, if you had to type 'Y' for any question, it's not always clear whether you can just make modules, or need to rebuild the main kernel...

Might well try without it, but keep this issue in mind.

----------

## magic919

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Careful, for the most part if you just needed to type 'm' for modules in your menuconfig, you can do the trick to just recompile modules.  However, if you had to type 'Y' for any question, it's not always clear whether you can just make modules, or need to rebuild the main kernel...
> 
> Might well try without it, but keep this issue in mind.

 

Let's not muddy the waters here.  M means modules and you'd be compiling them, not recompiling.  Y does not and the kernel will need rebuilding.

----------

## eccerr0r

A specific example of the issue: 

NET_VENDOR_3COM

You have to hit Y here, but it does not require a kernel rebuild to get the 3c590, etc. drivers.

I don't think this the only example of a silly switch that hides config options.

----------

## magic919

I'm sure the OP will cope.

----------

